# Any help on inlaying intials



## fuzzydog

I have recieved some corian from a local cabinet shop in exchange for a couple of pens. The fellows asked about getting large body pencils rather that the pens, so I was thinking about the artist sketch pencils (I haven't done them before). I would like to inlay their initials into each pencil, in this case a "F" and a "T". I found the article in the new Woodturners Design magazine very informative but I don't want to do fancy letters and only have a bandsaw. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ashaw

Iam afraid the band saw would not be the best tool for the job. Why not try and use a dremel and engrave the initals and then fill-in the engraving.


----------



## dfurlano

I have done this but it takes some time and patiance.  A "T" and "F" are very simple due to the fact there are no angles.

Here is how I did the M:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=10703


----------



## jssmith3

Hi, I have done several custom orders lately with inlaying business names.  I printed the name out using Word, taped it to the wood after it has been turned, used a Dremel with dental bits and traced it out. After that you just fill it with whatever you are inlaying, put your finish on ( I would recommend CA ) assemble and walah [] Hope this helps.
Janet


----------



## fuzzydog

Thank you all for the comments. Dremal seems like a good way to go. Keep those comments coming.
David


----------



## woodpens

Personally, I would send them to a laser engraver. Let him cut some very accurate letters in any font you choose, then fill them with whatever you like.


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by woodpens_
> <br />Personally, I would send them to a laser engraver. Let him cut some very accurate letters in any font you choose, then fill them with whatever you like.



Jim is right!!


----------



## laserturner

David, From a time saving and efficiency point of view, I'd also agree with Jim but you do loose the satisfaction of doing it all yourself. Also depends on if you need to make a profit or not.
Usually under $10 to laser engrave a single line of text or logo deep enough to fill with crushed stone or colored epoxy, etc. And you still get to do all the finishing yourself.


----------



## fuzzydog

I don't doubt the expert work that an engraver would do, but from Alaska its 4 to 5 days by mail, what ever time the engraver would take and 4 or 5 days back. And for a "freebie" it isn't worth the time or effort. But thanks for the in put.
David


----------



## gerryr

Do you mean to say there aren't any lazer engravers in Alaska?  Hard to imagine that Anchorage and Fairbanks don't have any.


----------



## fuzzydog

Gerry

No that's not what I'm saying. I am sure that Anchorage and Fairbanks have them, but I'm at the other Alaska (SE Alaska) no roads in or out. Most dealing here go through the lower 48.


----------



## Randy_

<br />

http://www.hutproducts.com/logok9.html

David:  You might try contacting Hut and getting some of these letters and doing an inlay.  Think this would be a lot easier and more professional looking.  This is actually a Berea product; but it appears that Berea will not sell individual letters like Hut will.

The individual lettere are half circles.  Two of them placed together will make a circle about 5/16" in diameter.  You could cut a small circle in your pens and glue in the letters.  The picture is actually looking down on a pen finial just to give you another idea of size.


----------



## wdcav1952

This is the link to Berea's site for the initials.  I have used the initials on El Grande kits with great results.  The idea of inlaying them into a sketch pencil is not bad, but since the initials are meant to be placed on a flat surface, would seem to be difficult to accomplish.

http://bereahardwoods.com/pips.htm

Although I do not know your potential market, I would resist the temptation to jury-rig initials.  When your cabinet maker acquaintance shows your work to someone (a potential customer) you want the pen/pencil to be a positive ad for you.  In my opinion, a handmade set of initials or adapted initials just will not be that positive ad.  Before you dismiss the idea of laser engraving, check postal rates and what Ken Nelson would charge you.

FWIW,


----------



## Jim Boyd

> _Originally posted by fuzzydog_
> <br />Gerry
> 
> No that's not what I'm saying. I am sure that Anchorage and Fairbanks have them, but I'm at the other Alaska (SE Alaska) no roads in or out. Most dealing here go through the lower 48.



Whereabouts? My older brother works at the airport in Dillingham.


----------



## TerryBlanchard

This is what I have some what perfected for what you are trying to do.  I cross drill a 1/2 forstner hole into the tube hole. Place a mailing label with the initial you want on the tube, CA glue the tube in the hole using caution not to get glue on the initial because it is rough when dry.  After the tube dries use thin CA glue over the initial so the poly does not take the glue off the label.  Fill the hole with poly and let dry and turn and finish.  Actually I am using liguid ice but I think clear poly would work.


<br />


----------



## Pipes

I agree laser is the way to go IMHO



http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## jdavis

dermel tools are what we use for ingraving


----------

